#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4178/13: Οικοδομική άδεια στο σκελετό με υπερβάσεις

## kondylw0

Ο.Α. βρίσκεται στη φάση του σκελετού....το κτίριο   είναι ορθογωνικό βάση αδείας 10x10 και έχει μικροδιαφορές στο περίγραμμα καθώς έχει αυξηθεί γίνει 10,40x10,40, αλλά μεγάλη υπέρβαση ύψους και έτσι συνολικά δε μπορεί να υπαχθεί στην κατηγορία 3...

α) στο κτίριο προβλέπονταν έρκερ...το περίγραμμα των έρκερ δεν υπάρχει...απλά διακρίνεται ότι έχει τοποθετηθεί δοκός στη θέση που προβλέπονταν να κατασκευασθεί μελλοντικά το έρκερ, ελαφρά μετατοπισμένη....δε θεωρώ ότι πρέπει, αφού δε βλέπω υλοποιημένο το έρκερ, να "φανταστώ" ότι αυτό θα γίνει στη θέση όπου υπάρχει πρόβλεψη από την Ο.Α. ή στη θέση όπου έχει κατασκευασθεί η δοκός που προανέφερα και να τακτοποιήσω υπέρβαση ύψους ή κάλυψης ή δόμησης της επιφάνειας του μελλοντικού έρκερ...σωστά;

β)σε κάποιο σημείο της κάτοψης προβλέπεται ημιυπαίθριος...θεωρώ ότι με δεδομένο ότι ο ημιυπαίθριος προβλέπεται από την άδεια δε μπορεί να τακτοποιηθεί ως κλειστός ακόμα και αν  ότι  ο ιδιοκτήτης επιθυμεί να τον κλείσει όταν αρχίσει να κατασκευάζει τα κτίρια..ή μήπως συμβαίνει το αντίθετο και με δεδομένο ότι δεν υπάρχουν κτίρια ό,τι βρίσκεται εντός του περιγράμματος των κολωνών θεωρείται ως μελλοντικά εν δυνάμει κλειστό και πρέπει να τακτοποιηθεί,παρά τα προβλεπόμενα από την Ο.Α.;

γ)στην περίπτωση που ο ημιυπαίθριος που προβλέπεται από την Ο.Α. δεν τακτοποιηθεί ως κλειστός,τότε,  καθώς το περίγραμμα το κτιρίου έχει μεγαλώσει, μπροστά από αυτόν τον ημιυπαίθριο βρίσκεται αυθαίρετη επέκταση του κτιρίου πάχους 20cm....είναι δυνατόν να θεωρήσω ότι αυτή η επέκταση του περιγράμματος είναι ημιυπαίθριος, διότι πρακτικά δεν μπορεί να είναι κάτι άλλο από τη στιγμή που αυτή η επέκταση των 20cm βρίσκεται ανάμεσα σε εξώστη και τον ημιυπαίθριο της άδειας; ή μήπως πρέπει αναγκαστικά να το θεωρήσω κλειστό αφού δεν υπάρχουν εγκεκριμένα σχέδια που να τον προβλέπουν;

προς διευκόλυνση έχω επισυνάψει σκαρίφημα...
σας ευχαριστώ

----------

